
Additional iPhone tracking research - LiveTheDream
http://radar.oreilly.com/2011/04/more-iphone-tracking-research.html
======
yanw
I hope this episode ends with Apple pushing an update to truncate and encrypt
the file and people get over the fact that location services by definition use
location data.

~~~
hsmyers
Seems to me that Apple is caught in a cleft stick--- on the one hand, the fan-
boys don't see a problem and on the other hand the rest will not be reassured
by anything Apple is likely to do. As for the general public, their lack of
technological discrimination is more likely to result in a chicken little 'oh
privacy; the sky is falling' effect than anything else.

~~~
yanw
Much depends on their press release and convincing the media to tune the
hyperbole down a notch.

